# Zhuhai Airshow 13th Edition - September 28, 2021 to 3rd October, 2021



## LKJ86

Via @中国航展 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 618839
> View attachment 618840
> View attachment 618841
> 
> Via @中国航展 from Weixin




Oh well, I was already shy to ask, if they will keep that date?


----------



## IblinI

Let's hope for the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

*Airshow China schedule unchanged despite COVID-19, major improvement expected*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/31 19:53:40





Two J-20s howling through the sky with their missile bays open, each showcasing six missiles as the stealth fighter jets celebrated the 69th birthday of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force on the last day of the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province on Sunday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT





While several air shows around the world have been cancelled due to the ongoing novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19) pandemic, the most important one in China, the Airshow China, remains set to take place in November, and will be "considerably different and significantly improved" from previous editions, the organizer said on Monday. 

Since the start of the epidemic, the organizer of the air show actively communicated with partnering organizations to ensure previous participants are still coming, and also to seek out new ones. More than 400 companies from countries and regions including Germany, Russia, France, the US, Sweden, Ukraine and the UK, as well as Chinese companies, have already confirmed participation in the 2020 edition of the air show, the organizer announced in a statement released in its WeChat public account on Monday.

More flight performances from military aerobatics teams are also being arranged. In addition to the Chinese Air Force's August 1st Air Demonstration Team, the Russian Knights aerobatic demonstration team of the Russian Aerospace Forces will hopefully also join the exhibition, the organizer said, noting that ground equipment shows will also see more real-combat oriented and professional performances that fully display the capabilities of tanks and armored vehicles compared to previous editions.

All related work is being carried out to ensure the exhibition will be held from November 10-15 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province as planned, it said. Traders and public visitors will be able to book tickets on the air show's website, but the ticket buying function is not yet online.

About 450,000 visitors participated in the biannual show in 2018, which also lasted for six days, according to the air show's website.

Many other air shows have been cancelled due to the COVID-19 pandemic, raising concerns among aviation fans and military enthusiasts that the Airshow China could also be scrapped.

Analysts said the organizer's statement was a positive sign, as the Airshow China is China's largest aerospace exhibition and has great significance for the local government, Chinese aviation and aerospace companies and the Chinese Air Force.

During Airshow China 2018, a domestically developed J-10B fighter jet equipped with a brand new thrust vector control-capable engine made its debut flight performance, and the country's most advanced fighter jet, the J-20, showcased its weapon bays and missiles also for the first time. This has set high expectations for this year's exhibition, with military enthusiasts hoping to see the likes of J-20s equipped with homemade engines and an upgraded version of the FC-31 fighter jet.

However, analysts also pointed out that the pandemic situation is not over yet, and November is a time when diseases usually begin to occur, so it is still not certain that the Airshow China 2020 can be held as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ILC

Maybe a 5-gen naval variant will be shown?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Maybe we will see the Block III properly then at Zuhai 2020? She is a shy bird for sure!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632049




Could you please give a translated summary?


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632049


The first plenary meeting of the Zhuhai Executive Committee of the 13th China Airshow was held.

China Airshow, 13 May 2020:

On the afternoon of May 12th, Yao Yisheng, the Deputy Secretary of the Municipal Party Committee and Mayor as well as the director of the 13th China Zhuhai Airshow Executive Committee, chaired the first plenary session of the Zhuhai Airshow executive committee… and listened to the briefing on the preparations for the airshow. Study and deploy the next phase of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> The first plenary meeting of the Zhuhai Executive Committee of the 13th China Airshow was held.
> 
> China Airshow, 13 May 2020:
> 
> On the afternoon of May 12th, Yao Yisheng, the Deputy Secretary of the Municipal Party Committee and Mayor as well as the director of the 13th China Zhuhai Airshow Executive Committee, chaired the first plenary session of the Zhuhai Airshow executive committee… and listened to the briefing on the preparations for the airshow. Study and deploy the next phase of work.




Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Affanakad0t.

Hope we see JF17 block 3 flying there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is where Thunder Block III would be revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## juj06750

Deino said:


> Could you please give a translated summary?


again, deino and other westerners 
it's our arms industry
study chinese and listen to chinese;
it's far more important than just seeing imagery on internet
further it would greatly help you understand not only our arms but us 
otherwise you never know the truth of china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

No way navy stealth fighter will be showed. JF-17 is maybe I guess. No way new stealth bomber. Zhuhai show only show things already in airforce for some time. First time two J-20 fly past, it already reach some service. Navy stealth fighter and stealth bomber are not close to finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

serenity said:


> No way navy stealth fighter will be showed. JF-17 is maybe I guess. No way new stealth bomber. Zhuhai show only show things already in airforce for some time. First time two J-20 fly past, it already reach some service. Navy stealth fighter and stealth bomber are not close to finish.




I fully agree, ... anyway my hope would be the Z-20, some news on new UAV/UCAVs and eventually both the WS-10-powered J-10C and J-2A.


----------



## Raider 21

bahadur999 said:


> *Airshow China schedule unchanged despite COVID-19, major improvement expected*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/31 19:53:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two J-20s howling through the sky with their missile bays open, each showcasing six missiles as the stealth fighter jets celebrated the 69th birthday of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force on the last day of the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province on Sunday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While several air shows around the world have been cancelled due to the ongoing novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19) pandemic, the most important one in China, the Airshow China, remains set to take place in November, and will be "considerably different and significantly improved" from previous editions, the organizer said on Monday.
> 
> Since the start of the epidemic, the organizer of the air show actively communicated with partnering organizations to ensure previous participants are still coming, and also to seek out new ones. More than 400 companies from countries and regions including Germany, Russia, France, the US, Sweden, Ukraine and the UK, as well as Chinese companies, have already confirmed participation in the 2020 edition of the air show, the organizer announced in a statement released in its WeChat public account on Monday.
> 
> More flight performances from military aerobatics teams are also being arranged. In addition to the Chinese Air Force's August 1st Air Demonstration Team, the Russian Knights aerobatic demonstration team of the Russian Aerospace Forces will hopefully also join the exhibition, the organizer said, noting that ground equipment shows will also see more real-combat oriented and professional performances that fully display the capabilities of tanks and armored vehicles compared to previous editions.
> 
> All related work is being carried out to ensure the exhibition will be held from November 10-15 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province as planned, it said. Traders and public visitors will be able to book tickets on the air show's website, but the ticket buying function is not yet online.
> 
> About 450,000 visitors participated in the biannual show in 2018, which also lasted for six days, according to the air show's website.
> 
> Many other air shows have been cancelled due to the COVID-19 pandemic, raising concerns among aviation fans and military enthusiasts that the Airshow China could also be scrapped.
> 
> Analysts said the organizer's statement was a positive sign, as the Airshow China is China's largest aerospace exhibition and has great significance for the local government, Chinese aviation and aerospace companies and the Chinese Air Force.
> 
> During Airshow China 2018, a domestically developed J-10B fighter jet equipped with a brand new thrust vector control-capable engine made its debut flight performance, and the country's most advanced fighter jet, the J-20, showcased its weapon bays and missiles also for the first time. This has set high expectations for this year's exhibition, with military enthusiasts hoping to see the likes of J-20s equipped with homemade engines and an upgraded version of the FC-31 fighter jet.
> 
> However, analysts also pointed out that the pandemic situation is not over yet, and November is a time when diseases usually begin to occur, so it is still not certain that the Airshow China 2020 can be held as planned.


If this goes on with the way the Covid situation is, very little participation would be seem from most foreign companies.


----------



## LKJ86

Knuckles said:


> If this goes on with the way the Covid situation is, very little participation would be seem from most foreign companies.


In the past, most of the exhibitors also were China's companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

LKJ86 said:


> In the past, most of the exhibitors also were China's companies.


Hence most of us didn't know about it on the international stage back then.


----------



## yex

LKJ86 said:


> In the past, most of the exhibitors also were China's companies.



I Think china won't open their border to foreigner until pandemic almost over.


----------



## LKJ86

Knuckles said:


> Hence most of us didn't know about it on the international stage back then.


And then?


----------



## Deino

Just got this from a friend, who joined out team at Zhuhai 2018... 

Surely understandable but anyway a pity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> Just got this from a friend, who joined out team at Zhuhai 2018...
> 
> Surely understandable but anyway a pity.
> 
> View attachment 657395


So are you still going? Two weeks doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Figaro

I predict we will see the J-20 WS-10 TVC capable version performing stunts like the J-10 in 2018 this year in Zhuhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Figaro said:


> I predict we will see the J-20 WS-10 TVC capable version performing stunts like the J-10 in 2018 this year in Zhuhai


I am more into other systems which gets their revealed for the first time, since they don't usually makes fancy ppt/videos, Zhuhai is one of the very few official occasion for us to know the new weapon systems.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Figaro said:


> I predict we will see the J-20 WS-10 TVC capable version performing stunts like the J-10 in 2018 this year in Zhuhai



I doubt it. Keep in mind that we've seen J-10B TVC for at least a year before the demonstration at Zhuhai. We haven't seen TVC equipped J-20 yet. I'd be happy with static display or J-20 with standard WS-10 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Figaro said:


> So are you still going? Two weeks doesn't seem too bad




No, I have no holidays and additional 14 days are a no-go.


----------



## LKJ86

😞


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> 😞
> View attachment 665019




And that means?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> And that means?


It will probably be canceled.


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> It will probably be canceled.


I think there are still a few big military deal can be clinch for 2020. I know the civilian plane market will be gone case. I think he means the airshow is not open for public. Doubt will be cancel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> And that means?



Either the show is cancelled or nothing worthwhile will be showcased. Neither is good news.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Figaro

siegecrossbow said:


> Either the show is cancelled or nothing worthwhile will be showcased. Neither is good news.


And I was hoping we would get something about the WS-15 or the latest WS-10 from Zhuhai


----------



## Ali_Baba

Damn. I was hoping JF17 Block III was going to turn up and do a twirl. Shame! Unfortunate times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

I think the primary consideration is that other countries don't have the pandemic under control yet and a large gathering of foreigners might undo past couple of months of efforts containing the pandemic in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 665283




Again, may I ask for a translated summary?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Again, may I ask for a translated summary?


Zhuhai's frontier inspection station is preparing for the airshow, according to its weibo account on August 28, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Zhuhai's frontier inspection station is preparing for the airshow, according to its weibo account on August 28, 2020.




So at least not yet an all-out cancellation?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So at least not yet an all-out cancellation?


The unofficial information about cancellation came out on August 29, 2020...


----------



## samsara

siegecrossbow said:


> I think the primary consideration is that other countries don't have the pandemic under control yet and a large gathering of foreigners might undo past couple of months of efforts containing the pandemic in China.


Before learning the latest update on the event, I have been pondering whether China really wanna take the risks *to repeat the 7th CISM Military World Games saga* under the current intense world's dynamics? In addition to many have not put the pandemic under control, *there's also no guarantee *that there won't be _any further attempts_ taking advantage of such large international gathering when an effective preventive cure has not been in place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> Just got this mail ... Zhuhai Airshow 2020 is cancelled.


Deino I was wondering back when you went to the 2018 show, did you manage to inquire about the latest WS-10 or WS-15 progress? I forgot you went there two years ago ... hopefully you enjoyed the experience! The engines IMO are always the most interesting part of Zhuhai, although we haven't gotten any new information since 2014.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Just got this mail ... Zhuhai Airshow 2020 is cancelled.


I think this is a wiser decision, judging from the actual situation at present and next couple of months. In addition to the safety precaution, the market and international traveling (air transport) situation are still much under pressure and much not convenient to do, therefore it may be less effective if they push on schedule this November.

Well, just noticed that they keep preserving the event in *even year, 2022*, instead of 2021. Feel sorry must wait another two years but this virus is really made by evils for demonic agenda, thus mankind is suffering everywhere... 99 percent of the population are suffering... to various extents!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

China's biggest airshow to go ahead as originally planned - event organizer


China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest airshow, will go ahead in November, the organizer said on Wednesday, backtracking on an earlier announcement the 2020 event had been canceled due to COVID-19.




www.reuters.com


----------



## siegecrossbow

Look on the bright side. By 2022:

1) They’ll definitely show J-20/J-10C with domestic engines. Possibly even WS-15
2) Next gen naval fighter might be ready
3) H-20 might make a surprise flyby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> China's biggest airshow to go ahead as originally planned - event organizer
> 
> 
> China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest airshow, will go ahead in November, the organizer said on Wednesday, backtracking on an earlier announcement the 2020 event had been canceled due to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com











China's biggest airshow to go ahead as originally planned - event organizer


China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest airshow, will go ahead in November, the organizer said on Wednesday, backtracking on an earlier announcement the 2020 event had been canceled due to COVID-19.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Figaro

siegecrossbow said:


> Look on the bright side. By 2022:
> 
> 1) They’ll definitely show J-20/J-10C with domestic engines. Possibly even WS-15
> 2) Next gen naval fighter might be ready
> 3) H-20 might make a surprise flyby


There is almost no way the H-20 would be in service by 2022 ... I really don't see the PLAAF flying a prototype of such a high level strategic project at Zhuhai. 


LKJ86 said:


> China's biggest airshow to go ahead as originally planned - event organizer
> 
> 
> China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest airshow, will go ahead in November, the organizer said on Wednesday, backtracking on an earlier announcement the 2020 event had been canceled due to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Figaro said:


> There is almost no way the H-20 would be in service by 2022 ... I really don't see the PLAAF flying a prototype of such a high level strategic project at Zhuhai.
> 
> Good news



J-10B TVC wasn’t in service either. Neither was the FC-31.


----------



## Figaro

siegecrossbow said:


> J-10B TVC wasn’t in service either. Neither was the FC-31.


But the H-20 is much more sensitive though ... like the J-20. We never saw the J-20 until the 2016 Zhuhai show after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__





Airshow China 2020 cancellation, what really happened – Alert 5






alert5.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

So, the conclusion is Zhuhai City local government wants to cancel the Airshow. Because too much responsibility something might go wrong with the pandemic still in full force in other countries. 

But they still need approval from the higher levels of the government to officially cancel the Airshow. I think they will announce the cancellation soon from the look of it. Don't think anyone in the government wants to be hold responsible for the disaster if a big spreader event happen in Zhuhai during the airshow. I'm a little disappointed but understandable if they do cancel it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

cancel the 2022 winter games as well plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

jaybird said:


> So, the conclusion is Zhuhai City local government wants to cancel the Airshow. Because too much responsibility something might go wrong with the pandemic still in full force in other countries.
> 
> But they still need approval from the higher levels of the government to officially cancel the Airshow. I think they will announce the cancellation soon from the look of it. Don't think anyone in the government wants to be hold responsible for the disaster if a big spreader event happen in Zhuhai during the airshow. I'm a little disappointed but understandable if they do cancel it.


I was hoping we would get something more about the WS-15 or the WS-10 at the very least. Waiting till 2022 is definitely a big disappointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Via "Temstar"/SDF:


Hey it's back on!

中国航展::中国国际航空航天博览会 - 网站首页

观众须知 - 中国航展::中国国际航空航天博览会

Single entry ticket 1000RMB, multiple entry ticket (both days) 2000RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Via "Temstar"/SDF:
> 
> 
> Hey it's back on!
> 
> 中国航展::中国国际航空航天博览会 - 网站首页
> 
> 观众须知 - 中国航展::中国国际航空航天博览会
> 
> Single entry ticket 1000RMB, multiple entry ticket (both days) 2000RMB.


Perfect, this is almost the only way we get to see some new toys, concepts from Chinese tech companies..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315845786442309632Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest air show, which was scheduled to take place in the southern city of Zhuhai in mid-November, has been postponed because of #COVID19, and its new dates will be announced later, its organizer said today.




10:44 AM · Oct 13, 2020

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315845786442309632Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China's International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the country's biggest air show, which was scheduled to take place in the southern city of Zhuhai in mid-November, has been postponed because of #COVID19, and its new dates will be announced later, its organizer said today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:44 AM · Oct 13, 2020




Oh well ... understandable and IMO the only option they had but anyway a pity. 😢

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Oh well ... understandable and IMO the only option they had but anyway a pity. 😢


Maybe delay another month only to December.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Maybe delay another month only to December.




Maybe, but given how the infection numbers are rising worldwide I cannot think that China has any interest to re-import that virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航展 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

So there is still hope??  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356617659224358912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ILC

Let's hope for a better date than usually foggy November.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> So there is still hope??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356617659224358912


I don't have confidence that such event can be done this year. It is just like saying that the pandemic will be put under control at many parts of the world by that time.

Just look at the Tokyo Summer Olympics this coming July for barometer, will it be eventually aborted or going on? Now I think this much costly event to prepare (billions of dollars are already sinking) has slim chance to go on, Japan will have to accept its financial loss instead of risking the pandemic.

At the end the mayor's wish will meet reality. A wish is a wish... but reality will decide.

I wish that the ordeal will be over this year. But the reality has yet been there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> I don't have confidence that such event can be done this year. It is just like saying that the pandemic will be put under control at many parts of the world by that time.
> 
> Just look at the Tokyo Summer Olympics this coming July for barometer, will it be eventually aborted or going on? Now I think this much costly event to prepare (billions of dollars are already sinking) has slim chance to go on, Japan will have to accept its financial loss instead of risking the pandemic.
> 
> At the end the mayor's wish will meet reality. A wish is a wish... but reality will decide.
> 
> I wish that the ordeal will be over this year. But the reality has yet been there.




Agreed, but at least they are considering it ...







via eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2021-02/03/content_9979942.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377898106319159296

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Well ... lets prepare!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385566485284855808Ok ... then let's put out again the list of wishes





I would like to see an operational J-20A + WS-10C, a J-10C + WS-10B, a Batch 03 J-15, some UCAV news and most of all the J-35.

Besides that the Z-20 family, the Y-20B + WS-20 ... and some surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

H-20


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> H-20



IMO unlikely ... and too much to hope for! But I won't complain.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> a Batch 03 J-15


No J-11, J-15, J-16 at Zhuhai Airshow...


----------



## Deino

By the way ... Are there any news concerning the Zhuhai Airshow 2020/21 this autumn? The question is, under what conditions are foreigners allowed to participate? AFAIK the English site for media accounts / visitors hasn't been updated yet. So any help and information appreciated.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国国际航空航天博览会 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 755253
> 
> Via @中国国际航空航天博览会 from Weibo




Can anyone provide a translation please?


----------



## jaybird

Deino said:


> Can anyone provide a translation please?




From LJK86's post.

The 13th ZhuHai China Airshow will start From Sept-28-2021 to Oct-3-2021.

Public day tickets for the airshow will go on sale in Mid-July.

The bottom part is listing of the authentic agencies approved for the selling of airshow tickets. And mention something about illegal websites selling airshow tickets will be sued. 

So, I guess the 13th ZhuHai Airshow will be on. But no mention of what conditions are foreigners will be allowed to participate. I mean right now you need Chinese approved vaccine to enter China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

jaybird said:


> ...
> So, I guess the 13th ZhuHai Airshow will be on. But no mention of what conditions are foreigners will be allowed to participate. I mean right now you need Chinese approved vaccine to enter China.




Thanks a lot and indeed that's necessary, but I just got my EU-vaccination certificate, so I hope that will be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406958934418771969


----------



## onebyone

*Zhuhai 2021 to draw PLA’s latest, greatest warplanes*
Since it was postponed for a year, it is even more highly anticipated, and more surprises could await






One of the first test pilots to operate the J-20 fifth-generation aircraft said it could be upgraded with a 2D thrust vectoring nozzle for its engine. Credit: Handout.
Covid may have put a damper on 2020’s Airshow China, but 2021 is looking good, officials said in a statement on Sunday and reported by Global Times.
Make no mistake, China uses these events to showcase the latest and the greatest, a chance to flex its muscle and impress foreign military rivals — and this year could be the greatest ever for the Red Dragon.
Some of the most advanced warplanes in the fleet of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLAAF) Air Force will be invited to perform at the 13th edition of Airshow China — also known as the Zhuhai Airshow since it will be held in Zhuhai, South China’s Guangdong Province — which is scheduled for late September and early October.
Originally planned for November 2020 but postponed to this year due to the Covid-19 pandemic, preparations are going smoothly, the organizer said on Sunday, at the 100-day countdown to the event.
The event’s organizers will invite the PLA Air Force to put its advanced warplanes and equipment on display, in particular the latest planes that were featured in China’s National Day military parade in 2019. Those aircraft will deliver flight performances, the statement read.

While officials did not elaborate on the exact types of warplanes, some of the latest aircraft featured in the 2019 parade included the J-20 stealth fighter jet, the H-6N strategic bomber, several types of special mission aircraft, as well as a type of armed reconnaissance stealth drone, the GJ-11, which was only carried on a truck and did not fly at the parade.

According to Global Times, future variants of the J-20 could soon be equipped with “a secret weapon,” which would make it competitive with its US counterpart, the Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor.

Li Gang, the Chinese test pilot who first took the controls of the J-20 Mighty Dragon, was asked this month during an interview with the Hong Kong-based Phoenix TV, about his expectations on the future development of the fighter aircraft.





The armed reconnaissance stealth drone, the GJ-11, which was only carried on a truck in the 70th anniversary military parade, could be making its debut at the 2021 Zhuhuai Airshow. Credit: Handout.
He confirmed that it would soon be equipped with engines with 2D thrust vectoring nozzles, giving it maximum maneuverability.

China’s independently developed Wing Loong II armed reconnaissance drone, which was a hot item in several previous air shows but only in static displays, might also give its first dynamic demonstration at Zhuhai, the statement said.


According to reports, Wing Loong II is a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAV. It is 9.05m long, has a wingspan of 14m, and its height is 2.77m.

The drone’s expected take-off weight is 1,100 kg and it can carry additional loads of 200 kg on external stores. The drone has also been acquired by China’s close ally Pakistan.

The PLA Air Force’s August 1 Aerobatic Team and the Red Eagle Aerobatic Team from the Aviation University of the PLA Air Force will also give performances with J-10 fighter jets and K-8 trainer jets, respectively.

About 400 companies from China, the US, the UK, Germany, Sweden, Switzerland, Russia, Canada and Brazil, including internationally renowned ones like Boeing and Airbus, as well as China’s top aviation and arms firms have confirmed their participation at the 100,000 square meter show.

This includes the Aviation Industry Corp. of China, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp., China North Industries Group Corp., China Electronics Technology Group Corp. and the Aero Engine Corp. of China.

The China State Shipbuilding Corp. will for the first time bring maritime defense products to the show, the organizer added.

The Zhuhai Airshow has become a comprehensive arms exhibition that not only features aviation products but also land and maritime weapons and equipment, plus civilian-use products.

Since it was postponed for a year, it is even more highly anticipated, and more surprises could await, officials said.

Visitors must book tickets online starting mid-July, as no onsite ticket office will be arranged for the event, and strict Covid-19 prevention and control protocols will be established, according to the organizer’s statement.

_Sources: Global Times, National Interest_









Zhuhai 2021 to draw PLA’s latest, greatest warplanes


Covid may have put a damper on 2020’s Airshow China, but 2021 is looking good, officials said in a statement on Sunday and reported by Global Times. Make no mistake, China uses these events t…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Can't wait for all the new toys.


----------



## lcloo

I would like to see a C919 with OTT Airlines's colors in this airshow. (OTT airlines is a subsidiary of China Eastern Airlines), hopefully the real first serial production aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

CHINA / MILITARY
PLA Air Force becomes strategic, to display latest weapons, achievements at airshow
Latest equipment to debut at airshow
By 
Liu Xuanzun
, Chi Jingyi and 
Deng Xiaoci
Published: Aug 31, 2021 08:01 PM Updated: Aug 31, 2021 09:43 PM






China's J-20 stealth fighter jet displays its new coating of stealth material and flies over the exhibition hall at Airshow China 2018 on Tuesday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force will display its latest achievements that have transformed the Chinese military into a strategic force on its way to becoming world class, at the Airshow China 2021, the service announced on Tuesday, with military observers predicting that the "20 family" aircraft, namely the J-20 fighter jet, Y-20 large transport aircraft and Z-20 utility helicopter, will likely again be in the spotlight but with new surprises.

The latest variant of the WS-10 Taihang turbofan engine will also be on display, event organizers said.

As a historic achievement, the Chinese Air Force has crossed the threshold to become a strategic air force, Senior Colonel Shen Jinke, spokesperson of the PLA Air Force, said on Tuesday at a media briefing for Airshow China.

The Air Force will display its latest achievements that have transformed it into a strategic force on its way to becoming world class, Shen said.

The Air Force is now capable of effectively carrying out duties and missions in the new era, with more J-20s and Y-20s entering service, domestically developed new-type surface-to-air missiles ready for combat, and the steady increase in capabilities for strategic early warning, aerial strike, air defense, anti-missile, information countermeasures, airborne combat, strategic transport and comprehensive support, Shen said.

In 2018, the Air Force announced a roadmap to become a strategic force by 2020, become modern by 2035 and become world class by the mid-21st century, the Xinhua News Agency reported. This means that 2021 is the first year since the Air Force has become strategic.

The PLA Air Force used to be a tactical force because it lacked advanced, large and long-range aircraft, but it has entered the realm of strategic force because it now operates strategic transport aircraft, mid-to-long-range strategic bombers and advanced fighter jets, supported by advanced drones and special mission aircraft like early warning aircraft, aerial tankers, electronic warfare aircraft and reconnaissance aircraft, Fu Qianshao, a Chinese military aviation expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

It not only has advanced equipment, but also a full system that makes it truly strategic, Fu said.

After being postponed a year due to the COVID-19 pandemic, the airshow from September 28 to October 3 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, will have a lot to offer, observers said.

The J-20 stealth fighter jet will likely again perform, and could make more daring moves, Fu said.

Some military enthusiasts also hope that more J-20 jets will participate in the airshow, and that the J-20 could make its first static display on the ground.

The Y-20 large transport aircraft will also likely reappear at the airshow, Fu said, noting that it would be a nice surprise if the aerial tanker variant of the Y-20 makes its debut.

While having made several public appearances since its debut at the National Day military parade on October 1, 2019 in Beijing, the Z-20 utility helicopter could make its first Airshow China appearance, Fu said.

Existing Z-20s are PLA Army versions, and it is widely believed that the helicopter will spawn variants for the Navy, the Air Force and other services, observers said.

There are bound to be more surprises, just like the flight performance of the J-10B thrust vector control demonstrator at the airshow in 2018, Fu said, noting that the only remaining member in the "20 family" that has yet to be unveiled, the rumored H-20 stealth strategic bomber, will unlikely make it.

In addition to equipment of the PLA Air Force, Chinese arms firms will also bring state-of-the-art exhibits covering land, maritime, aviation, aerospace and electronics available for export to the airshow, with many of them making debuts, including combat vehicles, underwater weapons, warplanes, aero engines, missiles, drones, and radars, the event organizers told the Global Times on Tuesday.

China North Industries Group Corporation Limited and China South Industries Group will bring hundreds of equipment that cover mobile assault, fire assault, unmanned systems, all-terrain mobile synthetic battalion system, individual combat equipment, wheeled fire attack equipment, terminal defense combat system, precision ammunition and civilian firearms, with many being new exhibits. Over 30 types of ground equipment, such as the combat tank VT4, the lightweight VT5, the 8x8 armored tank VN1, will perform a variety of tactical operations including slope climbing, water obstacles crossing, and snake-like maneuvers.

Making its debut at Airshow China under the new brand name, China State Shipbuilding Corporation Limited will bring 60 types of marine defense equipment and solutions at the show, including unmanned combat systems, underwater weapons and smart equipment.

Aviation Industry Corporation of China will display 149 pieces of independently developed aircraft equipment and technologies, more than 50 of which will be exhibited for the first time, including the first flight performance of the Wing Loong II drone, and Aero Engine Corporation of China will exhibit the latest variant of the WS-10 Taihang turbofan engine, which is mainly used by warplanes.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation will put the M20A/B surface-to-surface missile weapon system and the LY-70 air defense missile weapon system on display for the first time, and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation will display its capabilities covering air defense, coastal defense, ground attack, unmanned combat, early warning, surveillance and security, commercial space, and communication and support systems.

China Electronics Technology Group will cover electronic equipment, network system, industrial base, and network security, with about 500 exhibits featuring low/extra-low altitude defense system, radar system, strategic early warning system, advanced electronic components, integrated circuits, and special electronic materials, including 50 sets of large-sized equipment that will be installed for real display, while China Electronics Corporation will display more than 100 types of products in the field of network security, digital services, military electronics and other applications.

Airshow China has become a comprehensive defense exhibition that can meet all types of demands of a military, analysts said.

China's latest achievement in its outer space exploration, such as the Mars probe Tianwen-1, the Lunar probe Chang'e-5, the Constellation deployment of the BeiDou-3 Global navigation satellite system, the re-entry module of the new generation of manned spacecraft test ship, will also be highlighted at the airshow.








PLA Air Force becomes strategic, to display latest weapons, achievements at airshow - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hualushui

H20


----------



## Ali_Baba

hualushui said:


> H20



The J20 - Y20 and H20 and Z20 are very significant projects for China's aviation industry - only the unveiling of the H20 left now !!!

Soon hopefully - looking forward to seeing more Indian Saffron dhoti's being stained - at this rate they wont be able to wash them quick enough.


----------



## Deino

But I don't think they will reveal the H-20 in any form.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Deino said:


> But I don't think they will reveal the H-20 in any form.



I do think they will do - its about Deterrence - a platform that does not exist in numbers and in an operational capability has no deterrence value. I think China would prefer to deter the USA by making it clear they have long range stealth platforms that can reach the USA mainland ( imho ).

The J20 by its presence and visibility deters ..


----------



## Deino

Ali_Baba said:


> I do think they will do - its about Deterrence - a platform that does not exist in numbers and in an operational capability has no deterrence value. I think China would prefer to deter the USA by making it clear they have long range stealth platforms that can reach the USA mainland ( imho ).
> 
> The J20 by its presence and visibility deters ..




I would simply go so far, there is nothing yet to show!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433701168073428995

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

In less than three weeks the Zhuhai 2021 will open its gates and already now, there are some speculations on what will be unveiled ... this was posted somewhere at FB but can anyone give an estimation on how reliable this is? 

(via @柳成梁 on FB)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trailer23

In a couple of months i'll be attending the DxB Air Show.

🤞 on PAF/PAC bringing the JF-17B (dual-seater).

You all can expect some HD (close-up) images from me if that happens.

Also looking FWD to seeing what CATIC/AVIC brings.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SD 10

Deino said:


> In less than three weeks the Zhuhai 2021 will open its gates and already now, there are some speculations on what will be unveiled ... this was posted somewhere at FB but can anyone give an estimation on how reliable this is?
> 
> (via @柳成梁 on FB)
> 
> 
> View attachment 776461
> View attachment 776462


any news regarding heavy attack helicopter?


----------



## Deino

SD 10 said:


> any news regarding heavy attack helicopter?




No, this is the first list of rumoured items, but I hoped for something related to the J-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

Somethings that will be show in ZhuHai



















from weibo@沉默的山羊

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Perhaps we’ll see a full scale VTOL transport; a tilt rotor for the Taiwan invasion scenario. It would be a game changer in terms of the capabilities the PLA marines could bring to that mission set. They could call it the “V-20”


----------



## Deino

After the AG600, here the second arrival at Zhuhai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438869307501412352

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Deino said:


> After the AG600, here the second arrival at Zhuhai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438869307501412352


Wow! This is so amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deino

johncliu88 said:


> Wow! This is so amazing. Thanks for sharing.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438907937519513613

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Does anyone know more, if this is a Y-20U bound for Zhuhai?

(Image via @Oneninety from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

J-16D,JL-10 and Y-20 arrived in Zhuhai yesterday
from weibo @Full-Afterburner

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IblinI

J16D

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Indeed already a major surprise! ... can't wait what will follow within the next days!


----------



## ozranger

IblinI said:


> J16D
> 
> View attachment 779397


It is better that they can mount all other EW pods to the wings, no need to be real ones, mockups with realistic appearance will be welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

WZ-7 soar dragon. From 鼎盛沙龙 via weibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IblinI

JSCh said:


> WZ-7 soar dragon. From 鼎盛沙龙 via weibo.
> 
> View attachment 779445​


It seems we are gonna have more surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> It seems we are gonna have more surprises.




Indeed … and I am not able to attend the show this time!


----------



## johncliu88

Take a look at the wing tip antennas from the J-16D, they will occupy people's eye balls for sure.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Wow - this will be exciting !! Cant wait to see what is unveiled this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

What happen to LKJ86? Did he quit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Deino said:


> Does anyone know more, if this is a Y-20U bound for Zhuhai?
> 
> (Image via @Oneninety from Weibo)
> 
> View attachment 778882



Would be nice show off the one with homegrown engines rather than old fuel guzzlers russian engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

New 4 in 1cell SAM for 850MM CCL VLS,and there are 4 kinds of missiles in the picture.





From




From weibo@CN军工台

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

... at Zhuhai! :p But now the question is: Is it called WZ-7 or WZ-9? And please show a serial number:











The already noted WZ-7 Soaring Dragon in the exhibition hall ... as it seems a mock up only?! 




And as it seems, there will also be a WZ-8:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

CH-6 unveiled:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441009137630937090

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440913786270109697

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441022343783014400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440687817164681221

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

qwerrty said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was it raining at Zhuhai??


----------



## S10

Deino said:


> Was it raining at Zhuhai??


Rain is pretty gnarly in southern China.


luciferdd said:


> New 4 in 1cell SAM for 850MM CCL VLS,and there are 4 kinds of missiles in the picture.
> View attachment 779598
> 
> From
> View attachment 779599
> 
> From weibo@CN军工台


I am most excited for this one. From what I read, the navy's minimal requirement for 4 in 1 was "triple 5".

1. 50km range
2. Mach 5 maximum speed
3. Able to pull 50g

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## luciferdd

枭龙/JF-17 BLOCK4？？

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Belongs here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441152457950830593

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

luciferdd said:


> 枭龙/JF-17 BLOCK4？？
> View attachment 779746




No, allegedly a ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441251493403783178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> No, allegedly a ..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441251493403783178


Can they name it as JF-18 or something? Its airframe is completely different to JF-17's.


----------



## FuturePAF

luciferdd said:


> New 4 in 1cell SAM for 850MM CCL VLS,and there are 4 kinds of missiles in the picture.
> View attachment 779598
> 
> From
> View attachment 779599
> 
> From weibo@CN军工台


Would be a great upgrade for the F-22P frigates of the PN. An 8 cell VLS that could house 32 of these missiles would be a considerable upgrade in air defenses. Especially if it meets the Triple 5 requirement.


qwerrty said:


>


Something I hope the PA looks at acquiring for the FC. At least a couple to go with each Hilux convoy to give the men a fighting chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

--

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FuturePAF

luciferdd said:


> 枭龙/JF-17 BLOCK4？？
> View attachment 779746



Intakes seems the wrong size and therefore this seems like a “generic stealth” design. Doesn’t seem like it’s a serious design, more like trying to seek an investor to turn it into a real plane like the Su-75.


qwerrty said:


> --


chinese hyperloop in the background?


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

khanasifm said:


> Belongs here
> 
> View attachment 779768


Looks similar to the French ASMP. Used to carry their airborne nuclear deterrent, which has a 500 km range and Mach 3 speed. Even if it’s conventionally armed it will be a potent counter to the Indian S-400s and possible S-500s.


----------



## qwerrty

FuturePAF said:


> chinese hyperloop in the background?


t-flight

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

qwerrty said:


> t-flight


Doubt this will get built, just seems like a way to one up the Hyperloop vaporware. Maglev on the other hand seems like it might work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

joint mobile combat command vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## luciferdd

FuturePAF said:


> Intakes seems the wrong size and therefore this seems like a “generic stealth” design. Doesn’t seem like it’s a serious design, more like trying to seek an investor to turn it into a real plane like the Su-75.
> 
> chinese hyperloop in the background?



It maybe powered by WS-10/15,and the design style looks like come from CAS/132.


----------



## FuturePAF

luciferdd said:


> It maybe powered by WS-10/15,and the design style looks like come from CAS/132.


Hopefully it is powered by the WS-15. It will have to be a design competitive with the Su-57 which will probably be powered by I-30 engine (180-200kn max thrust) from their Su-57


----------



## qwerrty

FuturePAF said:


> Doubt this will get built, just seems like a way to one up the Hyperloop vaporware. Maglev on the other hand seems like it might work.


a slower one from casic and geely is plausible









Chinese automaker Geely and CASIC to develop supersonic trains


Geely has signed an agreement with state-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry (CASIC) to develop supersonic trains.




www.railway-technology.com


----------



## qwerrty

casc drones 










wz-7




wz-8

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

qwerrty said:


> a slower one from casic and geely is plausible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese automaker Geely and CASIC to develop supersonic trains
> 
> 
> Geely has signed an agreement with state-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry (CASIC) to develop supersonic trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railway-technology.com



The best application, IMHO, for these super fast trains would probably be in use between city centers and airports and major tourist sites. Not as much the cross country routes. A train between Beijing’s new airport and Beijing city center and onwards to The Great Wall would be a show case project for national prestige and to show case Chinese technology to the world.

In commercial use, these pods could be used to move time sensitive items between the airport and the city centers. Such as organs for transplants or military parts/weapons.


----------



## qwerrty

wl-2




wz-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falconless

luciferdd said:


> 枭龙/JF-17 BLOCK4？？
> View attachment 779746








Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

norinco's products

anti-air




laser




ifv



https://imgur.com/QCtJDWh

-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Lots of fire power from Norinco.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441312668153880586

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ozranger

ozranger said:


> It is better that they can mount all other EW pods to the wings, no need to be real ones, mockups with realistic appearance will be welcomed.



They have mounted other pods to the wings and under intakes of the J-16D static display.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441311057876684800

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

New (anti-drone?) laser revealed at this year's Zhuhai Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

ozranger said:


> They have mounted other pods to the wings and under intakes of the J-16D static display.
> View attachment 779829
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441311057876684800




Here are additional ones ....














(Images via @太湖啥个 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Lot of expectations for surprises this time in Zuhai Air Show. Either something new on J-20 or J-35. I see a mockup display of relevantly JF-17 Block-III with HD-1 Supersonic Ship Killer missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

The Eagle said:


> Lot of expectations for surprises this time in Zuhai Air Show. Either something new on J-20 or J-35. I see a mockup display of relevantly JF-17 Block-III with HD-1 Supersonic Ship Killer missile.



WS-10 J-20 is confirmed. Not sure about anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Air Show China 2021 Floor Plan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

The Eagle said:


> Lot of expectations for surprises this time in Zuhai Air Show. Either something new on J-20 or J-35. I see a mockup display of relevantly JF-17 Block-III with HD-1 Supersonic Ship Killer missile.




now I understand the other discussion, but are you sure it is a HD-1?? IMO it is not since it looks totally different.


siegecrossbow said:


> WS-10 J-20 is confirmed. Not sure about anything else.




Confirmed by whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Deino said:


> now I understand the other discussion, but are you sure it is a HD-1?? IMO it is not since it looks totally different.



Yes, it can be different version or a different missile. However, I see Hongda participating in the show hence, assumed on my part. May be much progress has been done.


Deino said:


> Confirmed by whom?



I have heard too but a different source of mine. Therefore, I said that expecting a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Keep this thread updated ☺️

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

siegecrossbow said:


> WS-10 J-20 is confirmed. Not sure about anything else.


I really hope to see J-20 soon with WS 15 and J-31 with WS 19 engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Zarvan said:


> I really hope to see J-20 soon with WS 15 and J-31 with WS 19 engine.


There are advantages to J-20 using WS-10C engine as opposed to WS-15, especially for twin seater strike variant. Because of its lower bypass ratio, WS-15 has higher fuel consumption than WS-10 by its very nature of design. While that increases combat performance, it reduces range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Chinese Firefighting Truck in Zhuhai Airshow 2021 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*J-20 with Loyalty Wingman UCAV*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440128671507881988

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441566719118512130

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441625837288235008

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

Congrats to China & Algeria for the Deal !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441442038893854729

*Wing Loong II UCAV*













Wing Loong II UCAV is the Drone that China send to Zhengzhou City during Henan Floods. This Advanced Drone hovered above Henan for many hours, providing continuous mobile signals to the affected areas

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ozranger

Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Daniel808 said:


> *J-20 with Loyalty Wingman UCAV*
> View attachment 779988
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440128671507881988
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441566719118512130



Dark sword is still alive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441668812529676288

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

JF-17 Block-II with dual rack PL-12 and supposedly PL-15 on inner pylon?





And Thunder Bravo with single PL-12 & PL-15






ozranger said:


> Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334



So the latest FC-31 is on showcase.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> now I understand the other discussion, but are you sure it is a HD-1?? IMO it is not since it looks totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed by whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> Congrats to China & Algeria for the Deal !



Enthusiasts might expect some news about rumored J-10CE deal for PAF as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

The Eagle said:


> Enthusiasts might expect some news about rumored J-10CE deal for PAF as well.



You have info on this?


----------



## The Eagle

siegecrossbow said:


> You have info on this?



Well, just waiting for the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

siegecrossbow said:


> View attachment 780055


He was talking about HD-1 super sonic cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Riz said:


> He was talking about HD-1 super sonic cruise missile



I was addressing his second question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The Eagle said:


> JF-17 Block-II with dual rack PL-12 and supposedly PL-15 on inner pylon?
> View attachment 780051
> 
> 
> And Thunder Bravo with single PL-12 & PL-15
> View attachment 780054
> 
> 
> 
> So the latest FC-31 is on showcase.



Pl-12 and pl-15 are almost same length only 7.8 inches diff and pl-15 dia is smaller than sd-10 so cannot be pl-15

see pl-15 on j-10 similar size, the cropped Centet wing gives away pl-15

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Trailer23 said:


> In a couple of months i'll be attending the DxB Air Show.
> 
> 🤞 on PAF/PAC bringing the JF-17B (dual-seater).
> 
> You all can expect some HD (close-up) images from me if that happens.
> 
> Also looking FWD to seeing what CATIC/AVIC brings.



I’ll be there too Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

ozranger said:


> Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334


Flanker series was shown on display


ozranger said:


> Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334


Flanker series was shown on display


qwerrty said:


>


2 new AESA RADAR .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

HRK said:


> 2 new AESA RADAR .... ???


they are for commercial aircraft. this type of radar is not so sophisticated anymore in china just like drones.

ifv

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> Flanker series was shown on display



Surprised to see and I was about to say the same. Why would they showcase it? May be they are trying to demonstrate EW/ECM/ECCM development like they brought J-16D to the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*China's AECC CJ-1000AHigh-Bypass Turbofan Jet Engine at Zhuhai Air Show 2021













*

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Surprised to see and I was about to say the same. Why would they showcase it? May be they are trying to demonstrate EW/ECM/ECCM development like they brought J-16D to the show.


if I am not wrong on one single seat flanker I read J-11B or D (last alphabat was not clear enough), so the point is we know J-11 do not have any EW variant


qwerrty said:


> they are for commercial aircraft.


I must ask by commercial aircraft you mean civilian planes ... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luciferdd

HRK said:


> Flanker series was shown on display
> 
> Flanker series was shown on display
> 
> 2 new AESA RADAR .... ???







WOW，the second one looks like KJL7A and totally has 32X24+(30+16)X8=768+368=1136 T/R modules.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

siegecrossbow said:


> New (anti-drone?) laser revealed at this year's Zhuhai Airshow.
> 
> View attachment 779830
> 
> 
> View attachment 779831



Yup confirmed to be anti-drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

Akh1112 said:


> I’ll be there too Bhai


Without having met - you'll spot me from a mile.

And it has nothing to do with the decade old image on my YouTube Channel.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Trailer23 said:


> Without having met - you'll spot me from a mile.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with the decade old image on my YouTube Channel.


Can you get pics of the Emirati section too? Namely a company called Halcon.

They should be unveiling a new ALCM or glide munition and some other missiles too.


----------



## Trailer23

Philip the Arab said:


> Can you get pics of the Emirati section too? Namely a company called Halcon.
> 
> They should be unveiling a new ALCM or glide munition and some other missiles too.
> 
> View attachment 780110
> 
> 
> View attachment 780111


Really not interested in that Pavillion. I think last time I went there (only) because you had requested. They were acting so weird with me taking pictures - as if I was gonna reverse engineer their stuff.

I'll see if I can get some images on all 5 Days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Falconless said:


> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 779805



They should look at the McDonnell Douglass Design instead for a single engine fighter; light JSF style fighter for export




__





MD JSF - Aircraft of the Month - May 2000






www.alexstoll.com


----------



## FuturePAF

khanasifm said:


> Belongs here
> 
> View attachment 779768



@Deino Any chance this is the Bliskavka (Black Lighting) from Ukraine, considering the relationship with Motor Sich and China? The YouTube video has a close look at the missile.

If it is, then the Phrase “Lightning and Thunder” would be a great tag link in marketing.









Aeroengine concerns thrust Ukraine into broader US−China struggle


Cruise-missile engine proliferation may be a key concern as the fate of Ukrainian aeroengine manufacturer Motor Sich plays out between Beijing and Washington, writes Douglas Barrie.




www.iiss.org













Did Ukraine Really Create a Missile That Can’t Be Shot Down?


It won't be impossible to shoot down the new Lightning missile, but it will be awfully hard.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## Akh1112

Trailer23 said:


> Without having met - you'll spot me from a mile.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with the decade old image on my YouTube Channel.


Bring me some patches, I’ll pay, I’m desperate to get some :p


----------



## Trailer23

Akh1112 said:


> Bring me some patches, I’ll pay, I’m desperate to get some :p


Okay, we'll talk.


----------



## Abramar

ozranger said:


> Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334


Why is no one talking about the fact, that there are TWO DIFFERENT SD-10As? @0:17 mark. We can see one which is the regular one, and then another one with the green booster section, which seems to have similar fins to the PL-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Abramar said:


> Why is no one talking about the fact, that there are TWO DIFFERENT SD-10As? @0:17 mark. We can see one which is the regular one, and then another one with the green booster section, which seems to have similar fins to the PL-15.



Will you please point-out and make it easy for someone like me to understand? For your ease, I have captured relevant frames showcasing whole display.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

luciferdd said:


> View attachment 780104
> 
> WOW，the second one looks like KJL7A and totally has 32X24+(30+16)X8=768+368=1136 T/R modules.


AVic one looks like improved version of lkf601e

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abramar

The Eagle said:


> Will you please point-out and make it easy for someone like me to understand? For your ease, I have captured relevant frames showcasing whole display.
> View attachment 780180
> View attachment 780181
> View attachment 780182
> View attachment 780183


There's the first SD-10A, that we see behind the PL-10E, when the camera pans to the left, you see another missile also named SD-10A


The Eagle said:


> Will you please point-out and make it easy for someone like me to understand? For your ease, I have captured relevant frames showcasing whole display.
> View attachment 780180
> View attachment 780181
> View attachment 780182
> View attachment 780183

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Abramar said:


> There's the first SD-10A, that we see behind the PL-10E, when the camera pans to the left, you see another missile also named SD-10A
> 
> View attachment 780185


Looks like Sam version not aam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Abramar said:


> Why is no one talking about the fact, that there are TWO DIFFERENT SD-10As? @0:17 mark. We can see one which is the regular one, and then another one with the green booster section, which seems to have similar fins to the PL-15.


Those SD-10A are essentially in 2 different categories, one is AAM and the other is SAM.


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*J-20 5th Gen Stealth Fighter with WS-10C Engine & Stealthier Serrated Nozzles*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441802594934984704

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

qwerrty said:


>


@The SC is it the drone that Saudi purchased?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> @The SC is it the drone that Saudi purchased?


Yes.. with full TOT .. It is called Al EQAB in Saudi Arabia.. and a version of it is fully made in KSA.. It was shown in flight tests these few past weeks..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Is it carrying a cruise missile ?


----------



## HRK

Abramar said:


> There's the first SD-10A, that we see behind the PL-10E, when the camera pans to the left, you see another missile also named SD-10A
> 
> View attachment 780185


SAM version of SD-10 supposedly with +40 Km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Is this the New Single Engine Stealth Fighter yet to be announced?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441249675063951362

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

IblinI said:


> @The SC is it the drone that Saudi purchased?



The version they bought only has two engines, not three.


----------



## Daniel808

*An Overview of Exhibit Hall #1, which is occupied by AVIC




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

siegecrossbow said:


> The version they bought only has two engines, not three.


3 engines my friend.. for Al EQAB-1 and 2 engines for Al EQAB-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## White and Green with M/S

S10 said:


> There are advantages to J-20 using WS-10C engine as opposed to WS-15, especially for twin seater strike variant. Because of its lower bypass ratio, WS-15 has higher fuel consumption than WS-10 by its very nature of design. While that increases combat performance, it reduces range.


No, WS15 will have lower bypass ratio and remember bro WS10 have slightly higher bypass ratio because it is based on Civilian high bypass ratio turbofan (CFM 56), so WS15 will be more economical (fuel consumption wise ) than WS10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

White and Green with M/S said:


> No, WS15 will have lower bypass ratio and remember bro WS10 have slightly higher bypass ratio because it is based on Civilian high bypass ratio turbofan (CFM 56), so WS15 will be more economical (fuel consumption wise ) than WS10


That is incorrect. In general higher bypass ratio of turbofan engine increases fuel efficiency.

_"This analysis incorporated the principle equations governing the performance of a turbine engine and through a computer simulation, *varied the bypass ratio to show how the specific fuel consumption decreases as bypass ratio increases*"_
Turbofan Engine Bypass Ratio as a Function of Thrust and Fuel Flow (wustl.edu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Daniel808 said:


> Is this the New Single Engine Stealth Fighter yet to be announced?


J-10 PLUS MAX 🤣🤣


----------



## Daniel808

What is this? A Next-Gen (6th Gen) Fighter Concept? Any clue guys?

Seems located in AVIC Exhibition Hall *#Zhuhai2021*













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442001183749509125

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Daniel808 said:


> Is this the New Single Engine Stealth Fighter yet to be announced?
> 
> View attachment 780200
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441249675063951362




In fact it is a fake and there is no new single-engined fighter. This placard is from 2019 …. And that covered mock-up is clearly a J-20, just look at the canards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441279811335327744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Trailer23 said:


> Okay, we'll talk.




perfect, i’ll hit you up closer to the time ❤️


----------



## Daniel808

Deino said:


> In fact it is a fake and there is no new single-engined fighter. This placard is from 2019 …. And that covered mock-up is clearly a J-20, just look at the canards.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441279811335327744



Glad to hear that.

If AVIC develop another Stealth Fighter project, it will make their resource too scattered.

They already have many Stealth Fighters Project, like J-20, J-21, J-35, and FC-31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

S10 said:


> That is incorrect. In general higher bypass ratio of turbofan engine increases fuel efficiency.
> 
> _"This analysis incorporated the principle equations governing the top speed ability performance of a turbine engine and through a computer simulation, *varied the bypass ratio to show how the specific fuel consumption decreases as bypass ratio increases*"_
> Turbofan Engine Bypass Ratio as a Function of Thrust and Fuel Flow (wustl.edu)


But higher bypass ratio turbofan has one problem they have limited
top speed and acceleration than low bypass ratio turbofans, F135 is a prime example, all fighter jet uses low bypass engines but only F135 is only military high bypass turbofan in the world for fighter jets, so most probably WS15 will be low bypass engine as per various Chinses senior and professional members here on PDF


----------



## IblinI

CH-6

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Riz

艹艹艹 said:


> J-10 PLUS MAX 🤣🤣


Dont know why it feel like VTOL version of single engine 5th generation fighter @Deino

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Daniel808 said:


> Is this the New Single Engine Stealth Fighter yet to be announced?
> 
> View attachment 780200
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441249675063951362



Could be the unveiling of the J21 for the PLAAF wor the J35 for the PLAN ?


----------



## Akh1112

Ali_Baba said:


> Could be the unveiling of the J21 for the PLAAF wor the J35 for the PLAN ?


What is a j21 lol


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Akh1112 said:


> What is a j21 lol



J-21 is the PLAAF version of the J-35 : http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.com/


----------



## serenity

Riz said:


> Dont know why it feel like VTOL version of single engine 5th generation fighter @Deino
> View attachment 780247



You guys are being funny. This is a J-20 model underneath not a VTOL fighter or whatever.

China is not building a VTOL fighter not enough experience to develop a fast VTOL but a slow VTOL like old Harrier's engines might be feasible but totally useless due to how slow it is.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

*Chinese WS-10B Turbofan Engine onboard J-16 Heavy Fighter

Photo by ©别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称











JARI-USV from CSIC Exhibition Hall 

The JARI-USV is designed by the 716 Institute of the CSIC naval group and launched in August 2019. The device on display has just returned from sea trials, according to personnel on site*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442096614286446595

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daniel808

*Meanwhile,

Deadly YJ-18 540km Range Anti Ship Missile with subsonic cruise mode and a supersonic terminal attack for Export*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daniel808

*SAST, a subsidiary of the CASC group and designer of the CZ-4 launchers as well as other spacecraft, presents its Aerial Space Refuelling for Satellites in Zhuhai Airshow.

"Space Gas Station"















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Regarding this one, the pictures indeed comes from AVIC Weibo Official Account & taken in Zhuhai Airshow.
But for what purpose, we still don't know.


*It's about AVIC New Tech of Floating Production Lines for All Chinese Aircraft Factories*














*or indeed a Next-Gen Fighter Concept*






I bet for prior one



*Regarding Kalavinka*


----------



## siegecrossbow

Daniel808 said:


> Regarding this one, the pictures indeed comes from AVIC Weibo Official Account & taken in Zhuhai Airshow.
> But for what purpose, we still don't know.
> 
> 
> *It's about AVIC New Tech of Floating Production Lines for All Chinese Aircraft Factories*
> View attachment 780293
> View attachment 780291
> View attachment 780291
> View attachment 780292
> 
> 
> *or indeed a Next-Gen Fighter Concept*
> View attachment 780294
> 
> 
> 
> I bet for prior one
> 
> 
> 
> *Regarding Kalavinka*
> View attachment 780295



This unholy Berkut reincarnation is a real project?


----------



## jawadqamar

PL-15E BVRAAM. Range 145km

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## khanasifm

White and Green with M/S said:


> No, WS15 will have lower bypass ratio and remember bro WS10 have slightly higher bypass ratio because it is based on Civilian high bypass ratio turbofan (CFM 56), so WS15 will be more economical (fuel consumption wise ) than WS10



high bypass ratio turbofans means more fuel ⛽️ efficient 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falconless

khanasifm said:


> high bypass ratio turbofans means more fuel ⛽ efficient 😉


Shhhh


----------



## khanasifm

jawadqamar said:


> PL-15E BVRAAM. Range 145km
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 780354



About 10/11 kg heavier than sd-10 and 13 feet or 3.9 meter vs sd-10 3.8ish

range prettymuch what expected or speculated against fighters Around 150km

both jf-17 and j-10 can carry 4 on dual rails 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

khanasifm said:


> high bypass ratio turbofans means more fuel ⛽ efficient 😉


Yes Sir i know but almost all fighter jets uses low bypass turbofan because these have build for speed and accelerations, but high bypass turbofan doesn't have these qualities


----------



## qwerrty

cj1000

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## qwerrty

ugv

VU-T2




VU-T10




RXLS Ex102 from citic heavy






https://imgur.com/eqHtl8R

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## siegecrossbow

khanasifm said:


> About 10/11 kg heavier than sd-10 and 13 feet or 3.9 meter vs sd-10 3.8ish
> 
> range prettymuch what expected or speculated against fighters Around 150km
> 
> both jf-17 and j-10 can carry 4 on dual rails 😉
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 780359
> 
> 
> View attachment 780360



I think the J-10C and JF-17 block III will be highly competitive if they bundle them with PL-15E. Outside of Meteor and possibly AIM-120D you are not going to see this kind of range on a fighter-targeting AAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

qwerrty said:


> cj1000



It's CJ2000...


----------



## AZMwi

the Chinese defence industry has done some wonders in past few years. no wonder usa is busy making blocs like AUKUS and Quad. usa knows it cannot take on China alone. these anglo-saxon judeo christian crusaders and rss pajeets are shi**ing their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khanasifm

China's biggest air show to display self-sufficiency drive, military prowess


China's drive for self-sufficiency in aerospace and its growing military prowess will be on display at the country's largest air show this week, in an event set against the backdrop of the coronavirus pandemic and trade frictions with the West.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Daniel808

Love this one 😍 
*
J-20 Stealth Fighter with WS-10C Turbofan Engines on the way to Zhuhai*

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Char

Are you all ready?


----------



## S10

White and Green with M/S said:


> But higher bypass ratio turbofan has one problem they have limited
> top speed and acceleration than low bypass ratio turbofans, F135 is a prime example, all fighter jet uses low bypass engines but only F135 is only military high bypass turbofan in the world for fighter jets, so most probably WS15 will be low bypass engine as per various Chinses senior and professional members here on PDF


WS-10 is not a high bypass engine by any stretch and has been used extensively in J-10 and J-11. Comparatively, it has higher bypass ratio than WS-15 which means reduced fuel consumption.


----------



## K_Bin_W

Shows like these are a major cause of Amreekas G Khujali and intense takleef... Keep em coming China its a pleasure.


----------



## khanasifm

In te res ting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Daniel808 said:


> Love this one 😍
> 
> *J-20 Stealth Fighter with WS-10C Turbofan Engines on the way to Zhuhai*
> View attachment 780377
> View attachment 780378


Yes man, short nozzle. WS-10C engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

Any updates on the HQ-26 (SM-3 equivalent)?


----------



## qwerrty

luciferdd said:


> It's CJ2000...


it's cj 1000a

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Daniel808 said:


> What is this? A Next-Gen (6th Gen) Fighter Concept? Any clue guys?
> 
> Seems located in AVIC Exhibition Hall *#Zhuhai2021*
> 
> View attachment 780226
> View attachment 780225
> View attachment 780224
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442001183749509125


it's just toy

a few more at the airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luciferdd

qwerrty said:


> it's cj 1000a


That video is about CJ2000,and CJ-1000A in airshow is looks like that:














and whats in your pic is CJ2000's Core machine,the board is not for it.
At last,you can watch the video about CJ2000&CJ1000A at the link:https://720yun.com/t/68vkz7p7sdh?scene_id=81322704

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

LY-70







luciferdd said:


> That video is about CJ2000,and CJ-1000A in airshow is looks like that:
> View attachment 780401
> View attachment 780402
> View attachment 780403
> View attachment 780404
> 
> 
> and whats in your pic is CJ2000's Core machine,the board is not for it.
> At last,you can watch the video about CJ2000&CJ1000A at the link:https://720yun.com/t/68vkz7p7sdh?scene_id=81322704

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Unfortunately, we still can not peep into those strategic projects.


----------



## qwerrty

*AECC*
https://720yun.com/t/68vkz7p7sdh?scene_id=81322704




























AEP500发动机








WZ-16

















YULONG 







AEP60







AEP80

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## White and Green with M/S

S10 said:


> WS-10 is not a high bypass engine by any stretch and has been used extensively in J-10 and J-11. Comparatively, it has higher bypass ratio than WS-15 which means reduced fuel consumption.


LOL All respected senior/professional Chinese said WS-10 based on ( CFM-56) civilian engine ànd relatively high bypass ratio of all indigenous engines ànd by the way its a first successful turbofan of China


----------



## khanasifm

Beidou2020 said:


> Any updates on the HQ-26 (SM-3 equivalent)?




HQ-9bE ans System as well as hq-22 being mentioned I think now like s-400 HQ-9 supports various missile types with many dodge to radar types
Covering low, med and high altitude detection and engagement


----------



## GiantPanda

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL All respected senior/professional Chinese said WS-10 based on ( CFM-56) civilian engine ànd relatively high bypass ratio of all indigenous engines ànd by the way its a first successful turbofan of China



The high-bypass version of the WS-10 is the WS-20 on the Y-20B.

The WS-10 is not a high-bypass engine. It wouldn't be powering fighters if it were.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL All respected senior/professional Chinese said WS-10 based on ( CFM-56) civilian engine ànd relatively high bypass ratio of all indigenous engines ànd by the way its a first successful turbofan of China




Com on ... the WS-10 is NEVER ever a high bypass engine and no-one ever claimed this. Also I'm not sure what you mean with "relatively high bypass ratio"? AFAIK we don't know any specific data to say it has a higher high bypass ratio in comparison to the US F100 and F110 or the Russian AL-31 and AL-41 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442400580752846848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

khanasifm said:


> About 10/11 kg heavier than sd-10 and 13 feet or 3.9 meter vs sd-10 3.8ish
> 
> range prettymuch what expected or speculated against fighters Around 150km
> 
> both jf-17 and j-10 can carry 4 on dual rails 😉
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 780359
> 
> 
> View attachment 780360



Terminal engagement via datalink and Infra-red is super super sexy !!!!!! No knowing when the missile goes pit-bull ....


----------



## luciferdd

from weibo@电波震长空
HQ-9BE:
1. It can intercept planes,cruise missile,air to ground missile,ballistic missile that range≤1000KM.
2.Range from 5KM to 260KM.
3.Multi-targe capability:it can laungh 16 missiles to intercept 8 targets at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

luciferdd said:


> HQ-9BE
> View attachment 780436
> View attachment 780437
> View attachment 780438



260KM! Impressive!


----------



## The Eagle

Abramar said:


> There's the first SD-10A, that we see behind the PL-10E, when the camera pans to the left, you see another missile also named SD-10A
> 
> View attachment 780185



Ground launched version my dear not an AAM.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> *J-20 5th Gen Stealth Fighter with WS-10C Engine & Stealthier Serrated Nozzles*
> View attachment 780198
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441802594934984704



J-20 has come a long way. Hope to see a demonstration showing engine power with a surprising maneuvers.


----------



## siegecrossbow

The Eagle said:


> J-20 has come a long way. Hope to see a demonstration showing engine power with a surprising maneuvers.



Might want to wait for TVC for surprising maneuvers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

siegecrossbow said:


> Might want to wait for TVC for surprising maneuvers.



I wouldn't throw a spanner with reference to TVC development in China.... That's a wholesome new game and what they demonstrated lastly with J-10C, isn't on back burner at all. In-fact, its a huge progress and indeed surprising in coming times. Now coming to J-20, I have more interest into a powerful flying which used to lack due to previous engine.


----------



## ozranger

siegecrossbow said:


> Might want to wait for TVC for surprising maneuvers.


J-20 has much better manoeuvrability than you can see even without TVC. Look at this F-22 demo




you will see F-22 lit up its afterburners all the way during the demo. In each turn, F-22 pulled maximum thrust as the two engine nozzles looked burning bright.

F-22 relies heavily on full engagement on afterburners during the demo otherwise the demo cannot be such stunning.

Same happened with JF-17 demo 




J-20 pilots should be allowed to use the afterburners more often with greater thrust for the airshow. Therefore its turns can be a lot sharper and the demo can be more entertaining. PLAAF leadership is way too conservative on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

qwerrty said:


> LY-70


based on what core? or a new core?


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442024799631413249


*The CJ1000A engine, designed by AECC and with a thrust of 12913-13608 kgf, is dedicated to the C919 program.*

After the chips, it is at the level of civil aviation reactors as well as engine and aircraft certification that China will have to face the Western blockade







*J-20 Stealth Fighter near Zhuhai Coast



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442505901404037122

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
6


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442478984554446850

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

I am surprised PAC hasn’t showcased JF-17 block III at the Zhuhai Air Show @Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

https://cloud.airshow.com.cn/#/live/show


There might be a live broadcast for the air display

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Falcon26 said:


> I am surprised PAC hasn’t showcased JF-17 block III at the Zhuhai Air Show @Bilal Khan (Quwa)




Me too!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> Me too!??



In case you feel down that you can’t visit the expo in person, you can use an alternative. There is a Zhuhai Airshow app that allows virtual tour of indoor and outdoor displays + live streaming of the air shows. Just search 智慧航展app in the app or android store.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ozranger said:


> J-20 has much better manoeuvrability than you can see even without TVC. Look at this F-22 demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see F-22 lit up its afterburners all the way during the demo. In each turn, F-22 pulled maximum thrust as the two engine nozzles looked burning bright.
> 
> F-22 relies heavily on full engagement on afterburners during the demo otherwise the demo cannot be such stunning.
> 
> Same happened with JF-17 demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-20 pilots should be allowed to use the afterburners more often with greater thrust for the airshow. Therefore its turns can be a lot sharper and the demo can be more entertaining. PLAAF leadership is way too conservative on this matter.



Basic physics 101, the faster you go the wider are your turner


----------



## qwerrty

CETC

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ozranger

khanasifm said:


> Basic physics 101, the faster you go the wider are your turner



The increased thrust for turning is for avoiding aircraft stalling. The plane could drop from sky at the turn as each sharp turn bleeds the plane a lot of energy. With increased thrust the pilot can be sure that there will be enough push from the engine and therefore he can pull a sharper turn. Fighter jet is not turning like a car. It's turning by sort of flipping along the direction it is flying in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Whizzack

Daniel808 said:


> Regarding this one, the pictures indeed comes from AVIC Weibo Official Account & taken in Zhuhai Airshow.
> But for what purpose, we still don't know.
> 
> 
> *It's about AVIC New Tech of Floating Production Lines for All Chinese Aircraft Factories*
> View attachment 780293
> View attachment 780291
> View attachment 780291
> View attachment 780292
> 
> 
> *or indeed a Next-Gen Fighter Concept*
> View attachment 780294



Daaammnn...! Can't wait to see the FFR-41MR Mave Yukikaze becoming a reality! 😆

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## redtom

ozranger said:


> J-20 has much better manoeuvrability than you can see even without TVC. Look at this F-22 demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see F-22 lit up its afterburners all the way during the demo. In each turn, F-22 pulled maximum thrust as the two engine nozzles looked burning bright.
> 
> F-22 relies heavily on full engagement on afterburners during the demo otherwise the demo cannot be such stunning.
> 
> Same happened with JF-17 demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-20 pilots should be allowed to use the afterburners more often with greater thrust for the airshow. Therefore its turns can be a lot sharper and the demo can be more entertaining. PLAAF leadership is way too conservative on this matter.


Not in the short term. A PLAF‘s photographer said commanders have clear restrictions on the J20, which forbids public displays of true performance. The publicity department he belongs to is the lowest priority department in PLAF. All work must follow other department's work plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

https://imgur.com/JToLfi2

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ozranger

Live streaming through a Taiwanese news outlet (China Times Network).






Obviously the J-20 pilot who flies the demo is now allowed to use the afterburners more often 😊. The nozzles are not burning bright though but the demo itself is good enough.


----------



## Raider 21

ozranger said:


> Live streaming through a Taiwanese news outlet (China Times Network).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the J-20 pilot who flies the demo is now allowed to use the afterburners more often 😊. The nozzles are not burning bright though but the demo itself is good enough.


The K-8 and J-10 display teams were very good. The J-20 is probably limited from flying high performance aerobatics for now. It doesn't always have to be about not showing the full potential regarding performance and maneuverability of the aircraft, that is not the purpose of the airshow.


redtom said:


> Not in the short term. A PLAF‘s photographer said commanders have clear restrictions on the J20, which forbids public displays of true performance. The publicity department he belongs to is the lowest priority department in PLAF. All work must follow other department's work plan.


Or perhaps the PLAAF are not fully well versed on displaying the J-20 to the world yet.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Raider 21 said:


> The K-8 and J-10 display teams were very good. The J-20 is probably limited from flying high performance aerobatics for now. It doesn't always have to be about not showing the full potential regarding performance and maneuverability of the aircraft, that is not the purpose of the airshow.
> 
> Or perhaps the PLAAF are not fully well versed on displaying the J-20 to the world yet.



It’s quite easy. Let the planes takeoff from Zhuhai airport directly instead of forcing them to fly hundreds of kilometers from Foshan, perform for 10-15 minutes, and fly back.


----------



## Daniel808

The Chinese WS-10 Engine in Hall 2 of the show.

There are at least 7 different variants and they are equipping more and more calls: J-10C, J-11B, J-16 and now the J-20. That is to say almost all of the programs now








AEP500. First Major Turboprop engine for China. another milestone

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FuturePAF

qwerrty said:


> https://imgur.com/JToLfi2



The VTOL UAV might be good for the small PN FACs and corvettes to get over the horizon targeting information or check out suspected criminal activity

This last picture looks like a Loyal wingman concept, possibly for ground strike considering the AI enabled drone swarm around it. Any indication of the price?


Falcon26 said:


> I am surprised PAC hasn’t showcased JF-17 block III at the Zhuhai Air Show @Bilal Khan (Quwa)


Maybe they are holding back, and want to showcase it at next years Ideas 2022, sometime in November 2022. Make it the star of the Pakistani show versus a relatively minor showpiece at Zhuhai 2021. Even without a major presence at this show, it seems the Block 3 isn’t having a hard time attracting buyers.

By the end of Next year, they should have operational planes ready to show the public, along with public cockpit simulators. It’s best if the concentrate on getting the birds built and up and running instead of showing it mid -production, IMHO.


----------



## FuturePAF

qwerrty said:


>


Any more details on this engine. High altitude and high speed UAV systems would make it ideal for some key future projects. How does it compare to the Czech PBS TJ-150?


----------



## S10

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL All respected senior/professional Chinese said WS-10 based on ( CFM-56) civilian engine ànd relatively high bypass ratio of all indigenous engines ànd by the way its a first successful turbofan of China


It is based on the core of CFM56, but that does not mean it shares the same bypass ratio. WS-10 is somewhere in the 0.75:1 ratio whereas the CFM56's bypass ratio is greater than 6:1. The first successful Chinese turbofan was the WS-9, based on Rolls-Royce Spey. So far you're getting everything wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Has single engine 5th gen aircraft revealed yet??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442787719743107072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

*EVTOL*

xpeng-x2









duofu




autoflight








ehang vt30








--


https://imgur.com/aY6BH9C




https://imgur.com/Ji6P57y

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

qwerrty said:


> https://imgur.com/Ji6P57y


New LKF-601E A2A range is declared 200KM

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

HRK said:


> New LKF-601E A2A range is declared 200KM



For air cooled??? Against targets of what size? 5M^2 or 3M^2?


----------



## The Eagle

siegecrossbow said:


> For air cooled??



Yes, that is Air Cooled. 200KM AtoA mode for typical fighter size with tracking for 20 and attacking 4 targets. Air to Ground: MAP range 300 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HRK

siegecrossbow said:


> For air cooled??? Against targets of what size? 5M^2 or 3M^2?


Specification Banner behind the radar is not clearly visible only few words are readable .... I think we should assume it is for 5M^2 RCS target

other features in this version are

- it is not fixed unlike previous version which was fixed plate version ....

- Angular Tracking is mention *200°* it is not clear this angle is calculated after including the maximum movement of radar at sides or not

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

https://imgur.com/aY6BH9C


An FC-31 cockpit?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

^^^ @siegecrossbow

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FuturePAF

HRK said:


> Specification Banner behind the radar is not clearly visible only few words are readable .... I think we should assume it is for 5M^2 RCS target
> 
> other features in this version are
> 
> - it is not fixed unlike previous version which was fixed plate version ....
> 
> - Angular Tracking is mention *200°* it is not clear this angle is calculated after including the maximum movement of radar at sides or not



That would be double the range to detect a 5m^2 target over the F-16 Block 52 the PAF currently operates (where 5m^2 is detected at 105 km)




__





Radar Ranges Of Different Fighters


Kanwa had an interview with PAF's General Javaid Ahmed, during which he stated that: - In 2012, they will be bring out the JF17 Blk 2. The main improvements are the addition of IRF, the development of a twin seat version, adding datalink and development of an export version JF17. - happy with...



defence.pk





Any indication this is the radar going into the JF-17 Block 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

FuturePAF said:


> That would be double the range to detect a 5m^2 target over the F-16 Block 52 the PAF currently operates (where 5m^2 is detected at 105 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Ranges Of Different Fighters
> 
> 
> Kanwa had an interview with PAF's General Javaid Ahmed, during which he stated that: - In 2012, they will be bring out the JF17 Blk 2. The main improvements are the addition of IRF, the development of a twin seat version, adding datalink and development of an export version JF17. - happy with...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any indication this is the radar going into the JF-17 Block 3?



They are using the KLJ-7A on the block 3. That has been settled. But you can be assured that the final version on Block 3 will have superior performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

I feel like J-10 is quick & sharp in turns or can be but seems like PLAAF is bit conservative while performing aggressive display. As I noticed on couple of turns and a climb. May be I missed but seems like still with good power without using AB especially in couple of climbs. Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

HRK said:


> View attachment 780641
> 
> 
> ^^^ @siegecrossbow


Track 20 targets, engage 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

The Eagle said:


> https://imgur.com/aY6BH9C
> 
> 
> An FC-31 cockpit?



I think so too - given the symbology with twin fins. Since JF17 Block III is moving to a single piece MFD, larger HUD similar to that and I wonder how much of the FC-31 cockpit looks like the JF17 Block III cockpit? 

Interesting use of cuustom MFDs to use all of the space alongisde the HUD !!!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Notice something marked video time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

The Eagle said:


> https://imgur.com/aY6BH9C
> 
> 
> An FC-31 cockpit?



Yes, it's a Mockup Demonstrator for J-35/FC-31 Cockpit.

From Shenyang AVIC Hall


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442724225618362370

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

*Anti-Infantry Kamikaze Drone that can be Operated by Individual Soldier*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442742886148173824


*CS/LS7
・Compact
・Telescopic type stock
・Folding type stock
・Fixed type stock*















*CS/LS7 in Service



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> *Anti-Infantry Kamikaze Drone that can be Operated by Individual Soldier*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442742886148173824
> 
> 
> *CS/LS7
> ・Compact
> ・Telescopic type stock
> ・Folding type stock
> ・Fixed type stock*
> 
> View attachment 780664
> View attachment 780665
> View attachment 780662
> View attachment 780663



She has a very good trigger & hold/aim discipline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## lcloo

Bilal. said:


> Track 20 targets, engage 4.


That is sufficient since a typical air to air weapon configuration would be 4X BVR missiles for attack, and 2X WVR missile for dog fight. And there is no need for superior radar to guide a WVR missile in dog fight.


----------



## The Eagle

ozranger said:


> Could there be some need to have two J-20 mockups displayed at the same time with one big and the other one small?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441632964975075334



The one is FC-31. However, China displays two J-10. J-10A and YF-10CE in different livery.


----------



## The Eagle

@siegecrossbow @Daniel808 others...

can you translate? Is it some cockpit systems demonstrator?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

The Eagle said:


> @siegecrossbow @Daniel808 others...
> 
> can you translate? Is it some cockpit systems demonstrator?
> View attachment 780680
> 
> View attachment 780681



Mid-air refueling simulator.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442780624784351234

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*Some insights from GT*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442853994443980808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442851665237921807
*Control Panel of Wing Loong 10 UCAV

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441674946690772998
Norinco PV for the Airshow

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441301076741742592
China Space Plane under Development.
Will be put into Full Operation in 2030*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442491040489893894

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> *Some insights from GT*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442853994443980808



PL-15E range is doubled as compare to SD-10, the expert says.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Wow ... KJ-600, J-15D, Y-20B coming?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442814947260469250

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> Wow ... KJ-600, J-15D, Y-20B coming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442814947260469250



I doubt it. For one the schedule doesn’t have time for J-10B TVC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

siegecrossbow said:


> I doubt it. For one the schedule doesn’t have time for J-10B TVC.




Is this based on the official program?


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> Is this based on the official program?



Yes.


----------



## Deino

siegecrossbow said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 780713




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dazzler

FuturePAF said:


> That would be double the range to detect a 5m^2 target over the F-16 Block 52 the PAF currently operates (where 5m^2 is detected at 105 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Ranges Of Different Fighters
> 
> 
> Kanwa had an interview with PAF's General Javaid Ahmed, during which he stated that: - In 2012, they will be bring out the JF17 Blk 2. The main improvements are the addition of IRF, the development of a twin seat version, adding datalink and development of an export version JF17. - happy with...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any indication this is the radar going into the JF-17 Block 3?



Klj-7A was chosen for blk3.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Bilal. said:


> Track 20 targets, engage 4.


yaap same as previous ...


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

qwerrty said:


> casc drones





qwerrty said:


> *AECC*
> https://720yun.com/t/68vkz7p7sdh?scene_id=81322704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEP500发动机
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WZ-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YULONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEP60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEP80


@JamD These are all critical inputs the Chinese have made available for export. The turboprop is interesting -- could give the PAC MALE UAV program a major shot in the arm now that a good ITAR-free powerplant is available. I think we could see work in the 3-4-ton range in a few years. Likewise, the FH-97 looks like the basis for an exportable loyal-wingman UAV IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khanasifm

Did the new missile on jf17 details were made public ? What’s kind and specs ?


----------



## Daniel808

From Sukhoi? 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sheik

歼15总师：下一代舰载机年内就能亮相_孙聪


今天（9月29日）上午，“国产战鹰护卫祖国空天安全之大国重器向祖国汇报”展会在本届珠海航展中航工业新闻发布区举行。航空工业歼15、“鹘鹰”总设计师 孙聪院士在回答提问时谈到下一代舰载机表示，不出意外的话，下一…




m.sohu.com





According to Sun Cong, the chief designer of J-15 and FC-31, in a press briefing at Zhuhai today, the next generation of carrier based fighter will debut this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442791866693402631

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442791896258998275

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443070251382476801

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 780828


Hope PAF gets both of these planes in the picture 😁😁😁


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hope PAF gets both of these planes in the picture 😁😁😁


Right now most likely not but if in India goes for F-18 BLOCK III or even F-15 then they are coming. But as of how I seriously doubt it.


----------



## qwerrty

TP500 cargo drone with mtow 1.4 tons,
commercial capacity is 500 Kg,
max speed is 260 km/h, and maxrange 1,000 km.









cabin mockup of avic's evtol




duofu evtol






https://imgur.com/JRM7zFT

drones


https://imgur.com/pT6kLXd







2021 CNSA official promotional video

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 780828


Beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## qwerrty

cm-101x, js-101





x-f97


https://imgur.com/r6CX5U5

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ali_Baba

I do like what the J16D brings to the table and would love to see it in PAF service, but the airframe(and Russian restrictions) and the latest Chinese EW systems that China will not want to share with the rest of the world are the limiting factors for sure.


----------



## Daniel808

*Finally, 5th Gen Stealth Fighter for Aircraft Carrier (J-35) will be unveiled this year*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443069523406442499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443078782143791105

*A New Generation of 7.62mm High-Precision Sniper Rifle (video from Weibo: CCTV)*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442452975612416000
*QBZ-191, Chinese Infantry Main Assault Rifle*













*CS / LM12 7.62mm Gatling Gun*






Another marvelous achievement, Congrats 😍
*CJ-1000A Engine is coming*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442490672645238786

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ozranger

Day 2 live coverage





Better pictures from better angles capturing J-20 demo.





Highly impressive turn rate and roll rate, even better than most light weight and single engine fighter jets.

Any other dogfighters fighting J-20 will hate to see a turn such as that at 2:03 of above video 😊 .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443188088294027265

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

qwerrty said:


> cj1000


CJ2000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Romeoo250

ozranger said:


> Day 2 live coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pictures from better angles capturing J-20 demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly impressive turn rate and roll rate, even better than most light weight and single engine fighter jets.
> 
> Any other dogfighters will hate to see a turn such as that at 2:03 of above video 😊 .


Just amazing beauty and the best at same time just eye candy.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443188088294027265


Is this the same Radar which we saw on one of the airbase of Pakistan??


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ss22

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 780905


what is this?


----------



## Daniel808

*China's FH-97 High-Speed Stealth Drone drop Swarm Saturation attack Drones FH-901 from its Internal Cargo Bay to the enemy Armored Forces*


This says “The Intelligent Sensing System (presumably with build-in sensors) of FH-97 could find radar signal, geolocate and track, aware of the electromagnetic situation in real time and quickly penetrate.”

I guess we will we more soon if this model is for export.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443272534934245376

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Zarvan said:


>



Chinese answer to Globalhawk?


----------



## LeGenD

Muhammad Omar said:


> Is this the same Radar which we saw on one of the airbase of Pakistan??


This:









Pakistan Apparently Received a JY-27A Radar from China


Open source satellite imagery revealed the presence of a radar system, potentially the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation’s (CETC) JY-27A, at the Pakistan Air Force’s (PAF) M.M. Alam A...




quwa.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

So jf-17 did not participated in air display ?? At 2021 ?


----------



## IblinI

Muhammad Omar said:


> Is this the same Radar which we saw on one of the airbase of Pakistan??


Algeria is the first known customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LeGenD said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Apparently Received a JY-27A Radar from China
> 
> 
> Open source satellite imagery revealed the presence of a radar system, potentially the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation’s (CETC) JY-27A, at the Pakistan Air Force’s (PAF) M.M. Alam A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quwa.org


Yupe exactly... OK these are different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Wow! Lots of new toys showing to the world. The new assault rifle looks great. Will it be available on US market soon? Can't wait to buy one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

robots




























robot assistant for taikonauts
























space station robotic arm

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dazzler

qwerrty said:


> robots



No klj7A radar this time?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

khanasifm said:


> So jf-17 did not participated in air display ?? At 2021 ?



Nop.


----------



## siegecrossbow

johncliu88 said:


> Wow! Lots of new toys showing to the world. The new assault rifle looks great. Will it be available on US market soon? Can't wait to buy one.



Chinese guns have been banned since Clinton admin, so no. Might be exported to Canada though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Daniel808 said:


> *China's FH-97 High-Speed Stealth Drone drop Swarm Saturation attack Drones FH-901 from its Internal Cargo Bay to the enemy Armored Forces*
> 
> 
> This says “The Intelligent Sensing System (presumably with build-in sensors) of FH-97 could find radar signal, geolocate and track, aware of the electromagnetic situation in real time and quickly penetrate.”
> 
> I guess we will we more soon if this model is for export.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443272534934245376



They should make an Air to Air variant. The PAF would probably be very interested.


----------



## khansaheeb



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

LeGenD said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Apparently Received a JY-27A Radar from China
> 
> 
> Open source satellite imagery revealed the presence of a radar system, potentially the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation’s (CETC) JY-27A, at the Pakistan Air Force’s (PAF) M.M. Alam A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quwa.org

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443385717774819330

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

high res

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*Chinese New Stealth Gun for Warship*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 781004


I am pretty sure this submarine-launched cruise missile will be equipped with Pakistan's new submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

ss22 said:


> what is this?


WS-600L is a guided rocket with a range of 290 km.


----------



## LeGenD

Lot of impressive stuff at display in this thread. Credit where due.



qwerrty said:


> space station robotic arm


This is *Love*.
This is *Philosophy*.

I need to control my emotions; I know.



Stealth said:


> View attachment 780985


It is possible; RCS of any aircraft noticeably increases in the VHF band (vs. X band). This drawback can be mitigated/addressed with sophisticated RAM applications (hybrid compositions) and structural patterns. Therefore, WE *cannot* be certain about "range."

It is good to have that radar system in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

siegecrossbow said:


> Chinese guns have been banned since Clinton admin, so no. Might be exported to Canada though.


Yep, I read some posts from other places and learned that last night. The type 56 semi auto rifles become the collector's item.


----------



## sahureka2

Daniel808 said:


> *Chinese New Stealth Gun for Warship*
> 
> View attachment 781000
> View attachment 781001
> View attachment 780999


do you know what caliber the gun is?
observing the optronic system the gun seems to have 30mm or 35mm.


----------



## FuturePAF

ozranger said:


> I am pretty sure this submarine-launched cruise missile will be equipped with Pakistan's new submarines.


Looks like an ASROC


----------



## qwerrty

*UGV*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

https://imgur.com/DtuoHFQ




https://imgur.com/seBJdij

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

laser weapons
*LW-30*


















*cy-30










OW-5
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443562352683667465

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qwerrty

6g concept?













bomber? 















https://imgur.com/wUzzZyh

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## retaxis

so many crazy drone designs


----------



## SD 10

any news regarding a new attack helicopter, there was someone here on this forum who mentioned about it being under development?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Are we looking at some sort of heat absorbing ceramic application on WS-10 engine nozzles of J-20A?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

Specifications of AESA Air-Cooled Radar.
Because of Air Cooled (instead of Liquid) this AESA Radar can be put onto Light Fighter

The AESA LKF-601E radar, in air cooling, designed by the 607 Institute (LETRI) of the AVIC group.
* 180kg
*≥ 200km Air-Air mode
*≥ 300km Air-Ground MAP mode
* Pursue 20, Engage 4










Very deadly in the class






Ejection Seat of J-20 Stealth Fighters



















WZ-7 Drone Specifications
*Ceiling Flight of 18000m
*Mission range of 4500km

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daniel808

ASW Version of Wing-Loong II UCAV

The ASW version of #drone Wing Loong II is presented very discreetly at the show. It is equipped with radar and optical equipment to detect targets at sea, as well as sonar nacelles under its canopy















Sino-Russian Heavy Helicopter CG from Zhuhai 2021.

Status : Under-Development


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443174346088796160

China Air-to-Air Missile Research Institute has demonstrated its electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) senor system which is a high performance EO reconnaissance, surveillance ＆ targeting system designed for airborne platforms during 13th Zhuhai airshow  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442678655050604546

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

All Chinese 4.5th & 5th Gen Fighters all now equipped with Mass-Produced AECC WS-10 Turbofan Engines Series

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

qwerrty said:


> 6g concept?



So this is interesting. Should we keep to track the progress of this mysterious beauty? @Deino? Please update us if you have something interesting about this aircraft. I'm sure that you don't want to miss any opportunity to know this bird better.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Brainsucker said:


> So this is interesting. Should we keep to track the progress of this mysterious beauty? @Deino? Please update us if you have something interesting about this aircraft. I'm sure that you don't want to miss any opportunity to know this bird better.



It is just a demo model, not even sure that it is a real project. But this may offer insights into Chinese philosophy for 6th generation design. When not in close in combat, this design can "hide" its control surfaces and transform into a pure delta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

siegecrossbow said:


> It is just a demo model, not even sure that it is a real project. But this may offer insights into Chinese philosophy for 6th generation design. When not in close in combat, this design can "hide" its control surfaces and transform into a pure delta.



It's their Concept Design of what they vision as Sixth Gen Fighter.

And the Video comes from AVIC Official, so we can assume kinda in Semi-Official that they are currently have Sixth Gen Fighter R&D running on China (AVIC). Still in early stage of course, I personally expect we can see this thing flying in 2030-2040 timeframe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

An excellent Zuhai 2021 !!! Very impressive demonstrations of new technologies in development by China ! I wonder what if anything is left for the last day - shame about no show of the JF17 Block III with PL15s ...

I wonder what Zuhai 2022 will bring - certainly a pleasure and joy to wait and see !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Ali_Baba said:


> An excellent Zuhai 2021 !!! Very impressive demonstrations of new technologies in development by China ! I wonder what if anything is left for the last day - shame about no show of the JF17 Block III with PL15s ...
> 
> I wonder what Zuhai 2022 will bring - certainly a pleasure and joy to wait and see !



It really isn't that great. Weather was horrible and pilots phoned in the aerial performances. Hopefully things will improve in 2022 when the pandemic is over and international vendors and performers can participate as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Ali_Baba said:


> An excellent Zuhai 2021 !!! Very impressive demonstrations of new technologies in development by China ! I wonder what if anything is left for the last day - shame about no show of the JF17 Block III with PL15s ...
> 
> I wonder what Zuhai 2022 will bring - certainly a pleasure and joy to wait and see !



But still JF-17 Block III is one of the star in Zhuhai 2021.

Many good news like :

HD-1A Supersonic Cruise Missile.
JF-17 with 2x Supersonic Cruise Missiles for Anti-ship, land attack & anti-radiation roles will be a deadly combo









And New Air-cooled AESA Radar that can be installed in JF-17. With more than 200Km range for Air-to-Air Combat mode









Also the confirmation that PL-15E BVR Missile is open for Export. Even with smaller range (145Km) than the PL-15 Chinese Air Force variant (200-300Km)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ali_Baba

siegecrossbow said:


> It really isn't that great. Weather was horrible and pilots phoned in the aerial performances. Hopefully things will improve in 2022 when the pandemic is over and international vendors and performers can participate as well.



For an overseas military aviation ethuasiast it was a good show but you are right - for spectators - it was probably not the best airshow.


Daniel808 said:


> Also the confirmation that PL-15E BVR Missile is open for Export. Even with smaller range (145Km) than the PL-15 Chinese Air Force variant (200-300Km)



It would be rather dissappointing if Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant .. I never belived the figure of 300km but 145km feels like you are being short changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Ali_Baba said:


> For an overseas military aviation ethuasiast it was a good show but you are right - for spectators - it was probably not the best airshow.
> 
> 
> It would be rather dissappointing if Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant .. I never belived the figure of 300km but 145km feels like you are being short changed.



With how things are escalating in Kashmir and Tibet, you can be assured that Pakistan will get whichever variant is available to the PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

The sheer variety and diversity of weapons shown is amazing. China is the real drone daddy of the world. It will make the US nervous and well the indians, they are not even in the league.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Why jf-17 was not air displayed ?


----------



## siegecrossbow

khanasifm said:


> Why jf-17 was not air displayed ?



COVID.


----------



## Daniel808

Ali_Baba said:


> It would be rather dissappointing if Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant .. I never belived the figure of 300km but 145km feels like you are being short changed.



It's not monkey variant. It's a smaller variant for Light Fighter.
Until now, Chinese Fighters Jets exported to other countries is in Light Fighter Classification, including JF-17, K-9, J-7, JL-10, UCAV, and many others
So for what offering a 300Km BVR Missiles to the fighters with ~200Km Detection Radar Range?


Until it's confirmed there are foreign countries that buy Chinese Medium/Heavy Fighter Jets, like J-10C or FC-31.
Of course, the PL-15 BVR Missiles 200-300Km Variant will be offered to export as a package

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S10

Ali_Baba said:


> It would be rather dissappointing if Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant .. I never belived the figure of 300km but 145km feels like you are being short changed.


Pakistan has never gotten the monkey variant from China. In fact during the 1971 War with India, PAF was able to draw planes straight from China's own inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> WS-10 Turbofan Engines Series



Again, some special coating inside the nozzles. J-10 pic seems to be an old one.


Ali_Baba said:


> Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant



Can you please share some source as if Pakistan got the PL-15 of such variant?

However, you bet from England to know that what variant Pakistan has?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

*American visitor*





From US embassy in China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## world of power

Daniel808 said:


> *American visitor*
> View attachment 781683
> 
> 
> From US embassy in China


US spy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

Ali_Baba said:


> For an overseas military aviation ethuasiast it was a good show but you are right - for spectators - it was probably not the best airshow.
> 
> 
> It would be rather dissappointing if Pakistan indeed got the monkey variant and not the fully capable PLAAF variant .. I never belived the figure of 300km but 145km feels like you are being short changed.


No one can tell. Pakistan traditionally gets products with full or original specs from China.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Daniel808 said:


> *American visitor*
> View attachment 781683
> 
> 
> From US embassy in China



It is common that military from opposing force would be invited to military expo meant for export business. Those not for sale are mainly for drawing customers with only general information being displayed. Chinese military officials too would be invited to military expo held in western countries


ozranger said:


> No one can tell. Pakistan traditionally gets products with full or original specs from China.



Pakistan definitely gets full specs weapons from China because Pakistan is 1 of China's main testors to prove the weapons in actual combat especially rival India is getting US weapons. There's no room for error which would tarnish China weapons reputation and also China wanted to know how good their weapons are against US made weapons


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

Daniel808 said:


> View attachment 781746


monk warriors


----------



## luciferdd

kungfugymnast said:


> It is common that military from opposing force would be invited to military expo meant for export business. Those not for sale are mainly for drawing customers with only general information being displayed. Chinese military officials too would be invited to military expo held in western countries
> 
> 
> Pakistan definitely gets full specs weapons from China because Pakistan is 1 of China's main testors to prove the weapons in actual combat especially rival India is getting US weapons. There's no room for error which would tarnish China weapons reputation and also China wanted to know how good their weapons are against US made weapons



NO,china never put his most advanced core weapons and core equiments on the shelf until they are not the newest at the past 20~30 years,for example HQ-19、HQ-26、J-20、YJ-100、and newest APFSDS、ECM、IFF etc.Because PLA is so worry about the US will exactly know real performence of their weapons...base on the same reason the core weapons for export will have something be downgraded in different places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

China's Air Force Y-20U Strategic Aerial Tanker on Zhuhai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444326888416026626

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ozranger

Better angles for watching J-20's turns.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444329544433881099
PS: cameraman was too tired to hold the telephoto lens constantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Will be put into application in 2030 #Zhuhai2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444221723507757061

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442493503812952065

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kungfugymnast

luciferdd said:


> NO,china never put his most advanced core weapons and core equiments on the shelf until they are not the newest at the past 20~30 years,for example HQ-19、HQ-26、J-20、YJ-100、and newest APFSDS、ECM、IFF etc.Because PLA is so worry about the US will exactly know real performence of their weapons...base on the same reason the core weapons for export will have something be downgraded in different places.



Yes they don't except for 1 or 2 that aren't accessible to public doing brief appearance just to steal the show such as the J-20 fly past.


----------



## serenity

He means it is unlikely that China has always sold top shelf and equal to PLA weapons except things like tanks or low level technology weapons which include things like tanks and artillery. Those being equal or higher than PLA own use is fine.

For aircraft and missile systems nearly always downgraded or totally different export model. In the past, Pakistan was very close with the US and no way to tell if there are any compromised people. Just takes one guy to leak and that's it.

Nowadays the risk is the same. Maybe everyone is fine except one person. Most strategic weapons and high tech systems are totally not for sale and many are not revealed at all.

Tengyun and other hypersonic reusable aircraft have been flying since 2018 in tests and only 2021 they admit they already can land it after some long duration flights.

These already are not fresh and newest developments. The combined cycle engines and special scramjet engines which are not conventional scramjets were leaked in 2018 and breakthrough after breakthrough mentioned. Only this year they showed some engine test photos and with blur of tests back in 2018 or before.

China is not like India in a comfortable position where if they don't touch China, China ignores them. If China leaks too much, US determines everything and can start developing counters but if leak too little, US feels too confident about war. So in recent years since tension increased with US, more leaks are granted.

Even weapons like J-20 is not for export. If everything is accessible then the J-20 would be too for PAF. As for something like missiles, well PL-15 is not top shelf sensitive missile and depending on needs assessment for PAF done by both partner countries, I think it is considered whatever version Pakistan buys is good enough. It is roughly same range as Meteor and possibly many times cheaper to buy for Pakistan. For every 10 Meteor India can buy, Pakistan for the same money probably can get 50 from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

HD-1C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

Deino said:


> HD-1C
> 
> View attachment 781789



*Source?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Proud 2 Be a Pakistani said:


> View attachment 781790
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 781791
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit?*




via this Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444591702065418242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Deino said:


> HD-1C
> 
> View attachment 781789



What is HD-1C? (Naval Launched)

HD-1 (Land Based)
HD-1A (Air Launched)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Actually, this Zhuhai air show 2020 is hugely disappointing. Nothing much new live show. They could have ask the aerial Y-20U tank to flow pass with 2 J-20 tag along behind. Or ask C919 to do a live flying plus public display of its fully interior. Most are new stuff are model and explanation only.

This year they dont even bother to ask J-20 to open belly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## luciferdd

HT-1E Ship-borne Universal Vertical Launching System and the missiles that are supported by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Some of the



ammunitions seen in Zhuhai Airshow 2021: GB250A1 laser/satellite guided bomb with increased firing range (250kg) Bomb GB2504 (250kg) Fire Snake 80 (80mm)/ 90A (90mm) guided missiles Guided bomb GB100A (100kg) & GB50A (50kg) with laser/satellite guidance













Some of the ammunitions seen in Zhuhai Airshow 2021: NORINCO Guided bombs GB500, GB10A & GB25A. (500, 10, 25 kg) Missiles: AMM-10, KD-1, PL-15E & YJ-9E. 
















Some of the ammunitions seen in Zhuhai Airshow 2021: AVIC Guided bomb "Leishi-6" (LS-6/250) (250 kg) Anti-ship missiles TL-30 Ammunition: TL-20 & LS-6 / 100NLS. 












Some of the artillery & tank ammunitions seen in Zhuhai Airshow 2021: BEE17A/155, BEE17B/155 & BEE17C/155. GP155A(GP1), GP155B(GP11), GP155B1(GP12), GP155C(GP3) & GP155E(GP20). Plus various tank ammunitions

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444816761442881541

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444816761442881541



The 6th Gen 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Beast

luciferdd said:


> HT-1E Ship-borne Universal Vertical Launching System and the missiles that are supported by it.
> View attachment 781855
> View attachment 781856


What is the minimal tonnage of the warship it can Install on? A big reason why many countries still opt for western warship is becos of the MK-41 VLS available for export.

The Chinese HQ-16 VLS silo is Inferior to MK-41 system as it can Install standard blk 2 to cruise missile.

If this system can matched MK-41 system, it will make Chinese warship export more attractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445034481711255553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

Beast said:


> What is the minimal tonnage of the warship it can Install on? A big reason why many countries still opt for western warship is becos of the MK-41 VLS available for export.
> 
> The Chinese HQ-16 VLS silo is Inferior to MK-41 system as it can Install standard blk 2 to cruise missile.
> 
> If this system can matched MK-41 system, it will make Chinese warship export more attractive.



It depand on the missiles you need

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Daniel808 said:


> What is HD-1C? (Naval Launched)



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444816761442881541

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

qwerrty said:


> 6g concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bomber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/wUzzZyh









Did not even change the design much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

The Eagle said:


> View attachment 782147
> 
> 
> View attachment 782154
> 
> 
> View attachment 782159




Even if I most likely will ruin the party again, this is nothing but a fancy placeholder surely FOR the 6th generation fighter, but surely also never the design itself.


----------



## sami_1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Interview with Designer of CH Series Drone  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445682591500177414

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clibra

siegecrossbow said:


> COVID.


your profile pic is so cool.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## qwerrty

https://imgur.com/AS59GXY




https://imgur.com/nTIJITv

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HRK

qwerrty said:


>


specification ... ??


----------



## Stealth

qwerrty said:


> https://imgur.com/AS59GXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/nTIJITv


Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

HRK said:


> specification ... ??








Airshow China 2021: CASIC unveils FK-2000 self-propelled air-defence system


The China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) unveiled a new self-propelled air-defence system called the FK-2000 during the Airshow China 2021 exhibition...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

qwerrty said:


>



Pakistan had tested these humvees many years ago in Pakistan and according to my source, these were literally shit (worst quality/extreme low standard for the military use). The reason Pakistan still prefers vigo over these though Pakistan has option to buy in large numbers. Maybe after our feedback, chinese improved the quality but not sure.

The quality of American hummer vs chinese hummer is like comparing Apple with orange (in short condum maaal)…


----------



## S10

Stealth said:


> Pakistan had tested these humvees many years ago in Pakistan and according to my source, these were literally shit (worst quality/extreme low standard for the military use). The reason Pakistan still prefers vigo over these though Pakistan has option to buy in large numbers. Maybe after our feedback, chinese improved the quality but not sure.
> 
> The quality of American hummer vs chinese hummer is like comparing Apple with orange (in short condum maaal)…


That's a generation 1 Mengshi ("Warrior"), which was literally built with an imported GM civilian Hummer chassis. That model hasn't been produced in nearly 8 years. We're currently in the 3rd generation of Mengshi now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

S10 said:


> That's a generation 1 Mengshi ("Warrior"), which was literally built with an imported GM civilian Hummer chassis. That model hasn't been produced in nearly 8 years. We're currently in the 3rd generation of Mengshi now.
> 
> View attachment 785392


Yes, early version are licensed US civilian standard.

*"Dongfeng Mengshi*_ is a family of 4×4 MRAP/off-road vehicles developed by Dongfeng Motor Group.[1] *Early generations of the vehicle are license-built **Hummer H1*, while later generations of the vehicles are of indigenous design. "_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

14th Airshow is being actively organized. No mentioning of date yet. Date given last year is 8-13 Nov 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> 14th Airshow is being actively organized. No mentioning of date yet. Date given last year is 8-13 Nov 2022.
> View attachment 815863




But surely still without foreign guests?


----------



## GiantPanda

Deino said:


> But surely still without foreign guests?



The Zhuhai show is usually every two years. They had one in 2021. So if they are having one again in 2022, it is most likely for the international crowd and the reason would be potential exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

GiantPanda said:


> The Zhuhai show is usually every two years. They had one in 2021. So if they are having one again in 2022, it is most likely for the international crowd and the reason would be potential exports.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532226088780308480
Any corrections appreciated but as it seems still without foreign guests?!


----------

